# 1980 Comments from SV President



## Vandal (Dec 22, 2000)

There are some very interesting comments in this article translated from the SV Magazine for the SchH USA magazine in 1980. Of particular interest are the comments about the four bloodlines, Canto and the curve of the spine. I am certain I read this back then but reading it now really illustrates what happens when warnings are ignored.


----------



## Vandal (Dec 22, 2000)

VA 1 Axel vom Hainsterbach

This is the dog Rommel is referring to in Part 3 of the article. The dog he selected as the Sieger that year.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Yes Anne, Dr. Rommel saw it happening then as did many others. In the progeny group he also mentions Eros v Hambachtal who goes back to Marko and Jonny v Rheinhalle who goes back to Mutz. Mutz and Marko had very strong temperament as well as color diversity. 
Now all of the VA dogs go back to Quanto and Canto. The weakest tempered of the four pillars. So we eliminate the other two and its thirty years later, and if my deductive reasoning is intact then the conformation world in Germany should have declined in temperament and color diversity. The state of the breed didn't have to become like this,JMO.


----------



## Vandal (Dec 22, 2000)

There were a number of comments he made , including the comments about over-angulated dogs. They were always there but they were not considered correct. Now, 30 years later, they are. 

I think the comments connecting HD to over-anguation was speculation and he speculated about the cause for the curved back. Even so, that comment about the back was interesting because now we see so many of these dogs with the curve in the spine. Not correct and warned against 30 years ago, now correct in 2010. 

Sometimes I wonder if they were all paying lip service to termperament. When I started in 1976, there were already people avoiding Canto and there was already a split, just not like it is today but even then, the show line dogs worked differently than the working lines.


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

Vandal said:


> Not correct and warned against 30 years ago, now correct in 2010.


 Welcome to the world of conformation showing!


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Yes you could see the Canto deficiency then though there still were some nice working dogs out of that line. I had a Marko son, I had an Arras vom Haus Helma daughter and also a Meik v d Peltzierferm grandson. The Marko and Mutz blood was so levelheaded, the Canto lines was higher aggression with thinner nerves.


----------

